# CL Easter bunny dumping - Lorain, OH area



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

This is the second ad I have seen since Easter about people buying bunnies for their kids for Easter and already getting rid of them :X

This one in particular is upsetting because she is keeping it in a plastic bin (which tells me she never intended to keep it long term) and willlet it go tolive in the wild if she can't find a home by Thursday orFriday :cry2

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pet/1152351077.html

I sent her an email asking her to please reconsider letting the bunny loose and instead contact the local humane society. I was nice and explained that a domestic bunny can not survive in the wild. I also told her that if I lived closer I would take the bunny. Even if I can't keep it I certainly don't want to see it set loose. She just doesn't live near me (or even close really) I can't drive that far.

I'm posting this in hopes of finding someone on the forum who lives in or near Lorain, Ohio.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, I didn't add the location in the heading. Can someone who is able to please add it for me?

Thank you!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 3, 2009)

Title edited. This infuriates me. We haven't seen any Easter dumping locally yet. In fact, my local shelter has had zero bunny population in the last six weeks and our rescue adoptions are up. I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop.

I cross-posted this on Bunderground. I hope someone is able to help.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

Yea, I know...Someone else already posted a nasty response about this poster and the ad on CL.

Thanks for editing the title and cross posting this adPatti. I am hoping that someone is able to help out with this bunny.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

Man Fined for dumping bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Man Fined for dumping bunny.


I wonder what type rabbit Hope was....she was 10 pounds and considered 5 pounds underweight!! :shock: It's all too sad and we're going to see too much of this in the coming months.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 3, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe it was a typo? She was supposed to be ten and only weighed five?


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2009)

*Flemish?*

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Man Fined for dumping bunny.
> ...


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2009)

I sent her an email as well.


----------



## pla725 (May 3, 2009)

Here is the story about the NJ bunny. http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/04/monmouth_county_man_banned_fro.html

Some days I wonder....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 3, 2009)

Did anyone on RO copy and paste the Lorain, OH CL listing before it was deleted by its author? Or made a printout perhaps? I am curious as to what the owner of the rabbit said about the bunny. 

Very Sad. 

How can we make a difference to benefit all the innocent lives of rabbits out there???


----------



## luvthempigs (May 4, 2009)

Not sure that it was deleted by the author or if it was flagged. I just clicked on the link and it took me to the ad.


> i bought a bunny for my daughter for easter it was a baby when i got it and is still quiet small. we are moving and where we are going we can't take it. its all black with a little white on its nose and paws. VERY FRIENDLY will need a cage i have been keeping it in a small see threw box. all i ask is that it goes to a nice home with someone that will love it like we have and a 10 homing fee. need someone to get by may 7th or i will have to let it go in wild and like i said we have had it since it was a newborn. please if interested reply to [email protected]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for clipping and posting, luvthempigs.

Let's hope the persons who contact the owner will supply encouragement and advice so the young Easter Bunn will Live.

pla725, I hear you. 
Cross-posting, Patti, I hope will HELP!! 
Marco, cheers for taking time to make suggestions ~
Much encouragement to you JadeIcing for all you do ! :hearts


----------



## pla725 (May 4, 2009)

Found it as part of a response to that post:

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pet/1152422330.html

Seems a lot of people on the Cleveland arealist want to rehome their rabbits.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2009)

Several people from Bunderground emailed her and recieved scathing, profanity-filled replies.


----------



## pla725 (May 4, 2009)

I wonder if this was someone's idea of a joke.


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 4, 2009)

something constructive said to this person is better


----------



## luvthempigs (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, If someone is ignorant enough to post something as rediculous as this person did abouttheir pet rabbit (read the ad, I would be embarrased to admit any of it let alone actually do it) then he/she deserves what ever responses they get. I sent a nice email just making a suggestion that the humane society would be a more appropriate choice then to turn the rabbit loose. No harm done im my opinion.

Animals can't speak for themselves so people have to do it from time to time. Maybe the owner of this rabbit will learn something from this and maybe not. I guess the only loser in this situation is the rabbit (which is what we are all upset about)

Turning any domestic animal loose to fend for itself is just down right cruel and is illegal.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 4, 2009)

Sorry you don't agree with whateverwas done but just as you have your opinion we have ours


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 4, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *I've seen some of the helpful responses give to this woman and I guarantee that they were not nasty and profane like her responses were.


----------



## gentle giants (May 5, 2009)

*Baby Juliet wrote: *Holy cow! She posted the ad looking for help didn't she? That's whatpeople weretrying to do. How is that not constructive?


----------



## BooLette (May 6, 2009)

:?


And you would let your anger take control and make an innocent animal suffer just because you can't stem your temper?:shock:

This woman states that she bought this pet rabbit for her daughter, but they are moving and can't take the rabbit with them. From the sounds of it, since she is keeping it in a "clear box" she had no intentions of keeping it and then she is trying to get a "rehoming fee" for a rabbit that she is just so ready to dump into the wild. Isn't the point of a rehoming fee to ensure that the animal is going to a good home and not for snake food(for example)? Well, if she is just as willing to dump it I would much rather see someone just take it for free.

I wish that I was closer because I would go and take the bunny from her. Has anyone considered notifying the proper authorities of her intentions and pointing them to the ad?ray:


----------



## BooLette (May 7, 2009)

*edited*


----------



## pla725 (May 8, 2009)

Excuse me. Do you know the personthat posted that ad?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2009)

The CL ad has been pulled, so let's all hope that this little bunny has found a good home. This matter is history now and it's a good time to let this thread die.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 8, 2009)

I have edited quite a bit from this thread. I do have it copied, tho for reference.

We are all very passionate about animals - who else would be on a board dedicated to pet rabbits? :biggrin2:but we have to remember that even in the event we disagree, name-calling and such cannot be allowed here.

I respect everyone for caring so much, but let's not fight about it.


----------

